# Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke



## Schtief (20. August 2014)

*Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse bestellt und freue mich schon sehr darauf. Worauf ich mich weniger freue, wird die Lösungssuche auf ein banales Problem sein - in dem Gehäuse ist nur Platz für zwei 3,5 Zoll, dafür aber für vier 2,5 Zoll Laufwerke... meines Erachtens nach sollte das eigentlich genau umgekehrt sein!

Auf meiner einzigen SSD ist das Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Programme. Dann habe ich zwei 4TB Platten im Raid, das ist mein Fotoarchiv (bin Fotograf) und noch eine 1TB Platte aus dem alten Raid, welche ich nun für Spiele und weniger wichtige Dinge nutze.

Jetzt meine Frage - bietet Corsair eine Möglichkeit, ein weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Platten z.B. über dem bereits verbauten 4x 2,5 Zoll Rack einzubauen? Lian Li beispielsweise bietet sowas zum Nachrüsten.

Freue mich über eine Rückmeldung und danke vielmals im voraus

Stefan


----------



## Zwitschack (20. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

wenn du die 5,25" Laufwerke nicht für ODDs benötigst, kannst du beispielsweise auf sowas ausweichen:
single: Sunnytek/Jou Jye ST-1111SS schwarz (A 1879) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
tripple: Chieftec CBP-2131SAS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BlackCarlos (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Wie Du an meiner Signatur siehst habe Ich dieses besagte Case! Und nein es gibt keine möglichkeit mehr als 2 HDD unter zu bringen!!! Da musste einen anderen Tower für nehmen!!!
Du könntest so nen besagten Käfig reinlegen,aber fest verschrauben geht bei dem Corsair nicht


----------



## Schtief (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Hi Zwitschack!

Danke für deinen Vorschlag.

Von den beiden 5,25'' Schächten benötige ich einen für mein DVD-Laufwerk. Den anderen könnte ich also für so einen Einbaurahmen nutzen, dann wäre die HDD halt vertikal verbaut. Ist bei den heutigen Platten ja kein Problem mehr. Allerdings wäre ich natürlich glücklicher mit einer "professionelleren" Lösung mittels eines 3,5'' HDD-Racks - Platz über dem bereits verbauten für die 2,5'' Laufwerke ist ja auf jeden Fall vorhanden...


----------



## Schtief (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Hi BlackCarlos! Ich finde das Case hammergeil und werde mit einem anderen nicht glücklich ;P Arbeite an einer Lösung!!


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

In einen 5,25" Schacht bringt man doch 4x 2,5" unter?
Sharkoon SSD Montagerahmen / Einbaurahmen 5,25 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Oder fehlt die Schraubmontage komplett?

Ansonsten zwei von denen hier mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Boden vom Case kleben:
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Monta...8&qid=1408596890&sr=8-40&keywords=ssd+adapter
Optional könnte man den HDD Träger mit so was auch genial entkoppeln: 
Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Schtief (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Danke für eure Vorschläge, obwohls mir natürlich wie schon gesagt lieber wäre, wenn ich noch ein zweites Rack über dem schon verbauten platzieren könnte, habe ich mir jetzt den bestellt:
Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer 2 Entkoppler für 3.5" Festplatten

Da schraub ich dann die übrige 3,5'' Platte dran und verfrachte das ganze in einen der beiden 5,25'' Schächte.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Unsererseits könnte man sich die Käfige wie diese hier zurecht Modden. Das gute ist, dass man einen Käfig befestigen kann und jeder weitere hakt einfach von Oben in den ersten ein. Eine andere Lösung als Modden, gibt es leider nicht. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man hier Ergebnisse zu Gesicht bekommen würde. Ich mache mir auch mal Gedanken zum Thema. Vielleicht fällt mir ja was brauchbares ein mit unseren Ersatzteilen.


----------



## Schtief (21. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Die Lösung sieht gut aus! Da ich das Gehäuse erst bestellt und noch nicht hier bei mir habe, kann ich mir noch nicht angucken, wie sich das zurechtmodden lässt.

Hier und hier kann man ja gut erkennen, dass oberhalb des 2,5'' Racks ja noch genügend Platz für 1 oder sogar 2 weitere Käfige wäre...

Ich schaue mal, wo ich diesen oder ähnliche Käfige herbekomme und wie ich sie befestigen kann. Stelle dann gerne ein paar Bilder meiner Lösung hier ein.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. August 2014)

*AW: Carbide Air 540 weiteres HDD-Rack für 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke*

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut. Man kann höchstens zwei Käfige der Art unterbringen. Einen unterhalb der 5,25" Schächte links unten und einen weiteren oberhalb der 2,5" Racks. Die Platten würden dann auch vertikal und nicht horizontal sitzen. Die Breite des rechten Abschnitts ist dann doch ein wenig zu gering um das komfortable installieren zu können. Wie man es befestigen kann ist dann ein weiteres Übel. Man verdeckt auch noch die Kabeldurchführungen im unteren Bereich.

Nicht ganz so einfach...


----------

